# Look KG381 as a TT bike



## Roche (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a Look KG 381 from 2003 sitting in my garage and im thinking about turning it into a Time Trial bike as i dont have one and i have signed up to do a few triathlons. 
Does the geometry lend itself to being set up as such? I'm about 6ft 2" and the frame is a 58cm. But i think the way the geometry of the frame is it might be a bit big for TT's. I know that typically TT bikes should be 1 or 2 cm smaller so would i be wasting my money trying to get the position right on this? I dont have a group set on it at the moment so i cant go fiddling with it. If any of you have experience of this id be delighted to hear from you.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, if you don't tt a LOT, then don't drop a bunch of money to get a TT bike. Plus, the shorter the tri, the less of an impact the TT frame is going to have. You might consider selling the 381 and getting a TT frame. The 381i in my opinion will not do very well as a TT specific bike. I mean you can put some chi chi wheels on it and maybe a 0 offset seatpost and then get yourself some aerobars... and it will be servicable... but honestly... its like lipstick on a pig when it comes to aero (dont get me wrong... I LOVE the 381 and would buy it from you .. .but I am FAR FROM 6'2). 

The ST angle is pretty slack and there is no aero fairing over the rear wheel, the frame is not bladed at all. Therefore... I think you need to consider how important TTing is for you. TT equipment is often pretty pricey... and if your tris are sprint length... the aero factor becomes less and less. 

At minimum, you will likely need a seatpost that will move you forward relative to BB, some chi chi wheels, and some aerobars to make it a servicable TT steed.


----------

